# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Angelfish >  Angelfish

## James

Although most cichlids are aggressive, angelfish are an exception to the  rule. This peaceful species really is a welcome visitor when placed in  a properly prepared aquarium. Their size is enough to catch the eye of  children who seem amazed by their every movement. Even people who have never been envolved with the aquarium hobby can recognize an angelfish by its  majestic and unique shape because they have become the popular icon for  tropical fish.

----------

